# Nomad Setup Problem



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ordered my Nomad from D* yesterday and it arrived today! Great (not).

Unable to set it up and D* has been no help even though I've talked to technical and case management to no avail.

When I hook the nomad up to my router and then plug it in I continue to get a solid amber status light and a blue blinking activity light. No network light at all.

I know this is connected to the internet through my router because I can see it on my router as a connected device. All of my DVR's are connected to the internet and set to "allow" external devices! 

I've rebooted my router and still nothing going on with the nomad.

I could seriously use some help here. Thanks.

My setup is an HR34, (2)HR23's and an H23 all connected through a Netgear N900 wireless router.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

Have you tried unplugging the power cable from nomad, and plugging it back in? I had an issue with nomad when I first got mine, and it was resolved by a power cycle of nomad.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

There is also a reset button you can try. 

I suppose it could be DOA.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Also, try a 2 minute reset.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally got it working.

We've seemed to have a power outage everyday recently so I decided to go to each receiver again and go into Advanced Network Setup and make sure I was connecting. 

Once I did this the Nomad fired up and appears to have done two firmware updates and now connects. Sorry for the thread. Thanks.


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad you were able to get it working. Hope you enjoy your new nomad!


----------



## retrax (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine initially had to sit for a while before it did a firmware update and then it worked fine. I added a 16gb usb memory stick and everything works great.


----------

